# QUIT CLOSING FUN THREADS!



## unpopular (Sep 4, 2012)

I am getting so tired of all these awesomely trollable threads being locked! I mean come on. Censorship is wrong, especially when the resident trolls are having such a good time. And censorship is bad and I think that you shouldn't be able to just stop a perfectly contentious discussion because we're free to troll the internet. We have rights you know. Besides you wouldn't like it if you were having a good time and rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant. Trolls have feelings too, you know!

If this issue isn't addressed immediately, I'm leaving for good. Or, I'll just hang out and lurk while I sulk and come back later.


----------



## SamSpade1941 (Sep 5, 2012)

Grabs popcorn and IBTL...


----------



## Jaemie (Sep 5, 2012)

unpopular said:


> Or, I'll just hang out and lurk while I sulk and come back later.



Don't be silly. No one does that!


----------



## JoshuaSimPhotography (Sep 5, 2012)

You see, mods are like SOPA. Good intentions, but just kill the buzz


----------



## unpopular (Sep 5, 2012)

Does anyone remember the old pie fights from like the 1990's chat rooms?

::::Throws pie at Jaemie:::: ===========================[)


----------



## Jaemie (Sep 5, 2012)

<`)))>< ~~~~~~~~~~~~~     *throws fish at unpopular*


----------



## Tuffythepug (Sep 5, 2012)

..................... throws caution to the wind...


----------



## LaFoto (Sep 5, 2012)

Jaemie said:


> <`)))><


 That _*fish*_ is cool. Can you draw more with the keyboard?


----------



## Jaemie (Sep 5, 2012)

I steal it from the internet..  



Caterpillar ,/\,/\,/\,/\,/\,/\,o
Fish <`)))><
Fish Swimming ¸.·´¯`·.´¯`·.¸¸.·´¯`·.¸><(((º>
Happy Cat <(^.^)>
Kitty cat =^..^=
Koala @( * O * )@
Loch Ness monster _mmmP
Monkey @(&#8216;_&#8217@
Mouse <:3 )~~~~
Rat (to the left) <^__)~
Rat (to the right) ~(__^>
Sheep °l°(,,,,);
Spider ***\oo/\\\


Crayon ())__CRAYON___)) >
Cup of coffee [_]3
Glasses -@-@-
Needle |==|iiii|>&#8212;&#8211;
Pie fight &#8212;=======[}
Rose 1 @-}--
Rose 2 @}}>-----
Rose 3 @)}---^-----
Rose 4 @->-->---
Rose 5 --------{---(@

*Ascii Faces/People*

Angel ^i^
Concerned (@_@)
Heart <3
In Love <*_*>
Looking at you ô¿ô
Very Happy ^_^
Very Happy 2 [^_^]
Sleeping (-.-)Zzz&#8230;
Sleeping Baby w/Pillow [{-_-}] ZZZzz zz z&#8230;


----------



## LaFoto (Sep 5, 2012)

These are cool ... wish I could learn all these by heart.  Mind if I steal these from you now, right out of this thread?


----------



## Jaemie (Sep 5, 2012)

LaFoto said:


> These are cool ... wish I could learn all these by heart.  Mind if I steal these from you now, right out of this thread?



Please help yourself; they are freely available on the web. Google "ascii emoticons" or similar.


----------



## pgriz (Sep 5, 2012)

@ unpopular:  ah, come on!  You know how to do that...  Just start your own thread, quoting the closed thread and off you go!  But no guarantees regarding how long you'll be allowed to do this.  The mods "may" consider this unsuitable behaviour and put you in the temporary ban corner.


----------



## cgipson1 (Sep 5, 2012)

I see our local dissident has his panties in a wad about something!  Love that revolutionary fervor!


----------



## unpopular (Sep 5, 2012)

pgriz said:


> @ unpopular:  ah, come on!  You know how to do that...  Just start your own thread, quoting the closed thread and off you go!  But no guarantees regarding how long you'll be allowed to do this.  The mods "may" consider this unsuitable behaviour and put you in the temporary ban corner.




Nahhh. I'm a supporting member now. I get special privilege. Thanks Lightspeed! (TPF inside joke)


----------



## Overread (Sep 5, 2012)

*senses people having fun*


*locks thread*


----------



## jamesbjenkins (Sep 5, 2012)

Overread said:
			
		

> *senses people having fun*
> 
> *locks thread*



:lmao:

At least we know at least one of the mods has a sense of humor.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Sep 5, 2012)




----------



## tirediron (Sep 5, 2012)

jamesbjenkins said:


> Overread said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just remember, he's the ONLY one!


----------



## unpopular (Jan 9, 2013)

I'm sick of this shjt. SRSLY! We should have the right to drag up ancient threads and add absolutely nothing new to them without it being closed up and locked!

Plus, flouncing is a god given internet right!


----------



## rexbobcat (Jan 9, 2013)

Saaarrcaassmm? I think?

It's too late, I can't tell.


----------



## unpopular (Jan 9, 2013)

Oh. I am &#8203;absolutely serious!


----------



## thetrue (Jan 9, 2013)

Remember the terrible animated video "The End of the World?" When the French guy says "But I am le tired" and the other one says "Welllllll have a nap, ZEN fire ze missile!!" 

Do you remember?


----------



## unpopular (Jan 9, 2013)

that does sound familiar...

oh wait, that was Dr. Strangelove.


----------



## thetrue (Jan 9, 2013)

This here one


----------



## thetrue (Jan 9, 2013)

*BUMP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


*Hehe


----------



## runnah (Jan 9, 2013)

Thread reported as spam.


----------



## Dillard (Jan 9, 2013)

unpopular said:


> Thanks Lightspeed! (TPF inside joke)



That may have made my day lol


----------



## thetrue (Jan 9, 2013)

runnah said:


> Thread reported as spam.


Hopefully. This thread is useless. Thanks for NOTHING unpopular!


----------



## tevo (Jan 9, 2013)

unpopular said:


> Nahhh. I'm a supporting member now. I get special privilege. Thanks Lightspeed! (TPF inside joke)



:lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao:
:lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao:
:lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao:
:lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao:
:lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao:
:lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao:
:lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao:
:lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## thetrue (Jan 9, 2013)

Tevo, you have too much time on your hands.........go take some pictures!


----------



## tevo (Jan 9, 2013)

thetrue said:


> Tevo, you have too much time on your hands.........go take some pictures!



FINE!!


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 9, 2013)

Did I miss anything?


----------



## Photographiend (Jan 10, 2013)

I can agree that it is fun to troll from time to time and if you want a site that is unmoderated I know one. 

Problem is those places become like a cesspool for internet trolls. It's no longer just clever witty people having fun, it is psychotic people screwing with everyone and anything goes: death threats, calling people rapists, faking their own suicides and what not... really this place ain't so bad. 

On the flip side of that coin I know of a place that is way over moderated and EVERYTHING is censored. 

Honestly, I can't handle either. 

You know, on the plus side at least here they let it get out of hand before they whack everyone with a rolled up news paper.


----------



## Overread (Jan 11, 2013)

Photographiend said:


> You know, on the plus side at least here they let it get out of hand before they whack everyone with a rolled up news paper.



We are considering investment in a new, more durable and pre-rolled newspaper to whack everyone much earlier on


----------



## unpopular (Jan 11, 2013)

Photographiend said:


> I can agree that it is fun to troll from time to time and if you want a site that is unmoderated I know one.
> 
> Problem is those places become like a cesspool for internet trolls. It's no longer just clever witty people having fun, it is psychotic people screwing with everyone and anything goes: death threats, calling people rapists, faking their own suicides and what not... really this place ain't so bad.
> 
> ...



blahblahblah. this thread is garbage, please keep it that way and stop making valid points.


----------



## thetrue (Jan 11, 2013)

Overread said:


> Photographiend said:
> 
> 
> > You know, on the plus side at least here they let it get out of hand before they whack everyone with a rolled up news paper.
> ...


The Sunday paper is only $1.75. If I donate one, can I be a supporting member? Remember, I would be supporting your iron handed rule!


----------



## runnah (Jan 11, 2013)

Overread said:


> Photographiend said:
> 
> 
> > You know, on the plus side at least here they let it get out of hand before they whack everyone with a rolled up news paper.
> ...



I don't want my money to go towards funding violence. My tax dollars do that already.


----------



## Mully (Jan 11, 2013)

cgipson1 said:


> Did I miss anything?




You Charlie ...you never miss anything!


----------



## unpopular (Jan 11, 2013)

Woooooot!!!!! I finally broke 20% liked comments!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Jan 11, 2013)

we need more *drama*


----------



## rexbobcat (Jan 11, 2013)

2WheelPhoto said:
			
		

> we need more *drama*



No. We need more *cowbell*


----------



## Pallycow (Jan 11, 2013)

jaime, you forgot the joint drawing...  sheeesh  all these stoners need their joints.

<\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\> *  `````


----------



## Pallycow (Jan 11, 2013)

and the inquisitive guy

ô¿ô

and the red head girl with glasses

§(®¿®)§

and boobies

(o)(o)

and so forth and so on....


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 11, 2013)

I think I just lost a few IQ points reading this drivel!


----------



## Pallycow (Jan 11, 2013)

cgipson1 said:


> I think I just lost a few IQ points reading this drivel!



Not too many points as you still spelled drivel correctly instead of "dribble"

lol


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 11, 2013)

Pallycow said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > I think I just lost a few IQ points reading this drivel!
> ...



You sir, are quite correct... and that shows me that you do NOT dribble, unlike some of those in this thread!   (like the OP, for instance... a confirmed driveling dribbler, that one!)


----------



## Pallycow (Jan 11, 2013)

cgipson1 said:


> Pallycow said:
> 
> 
> > cgipson1 said:
> ...



Dribble I don't, but I'm guilty of run on sentences, and often when a simple paragraph will suffice, I use one line and double space instead. 

To me, it makes it easier to read on the net.  I generally do it when I change direction or thought.

Which actually happens a lot.

...and I start sentences with ... which I know is incorrect.

I also use lol way too much.  lol


----------



## thetrue (Jan 11, 2013)

Pallycow said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > Pallycow said:
> ...


Yes.


----------



## Pallycow (Jan 11, 2013)

lol.  I know my faults, and I'm quite comfortable with them and my hypocrisy.  Which is why I still enjoy correcting others.


----------



## thetrue (Jan 11, 2013)

I'm the king of procrastination.


----------



## Pallycow (Jan 11, 2013)

me too, I'll tell you more about it later.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 11, 2013)

Pallycow said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > Pallycow said:
> ...



As the famous E.E. Cumming's said "Kisses are a better fate than wisdom." 

She also did her own thing with punctuation, syntax and such... so that's cool, PallyCow! 
​


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 11, 2013)

Pallycow said:


> lol.  I know my faults, and I'm quite comfortable with them and my hypocrisy.  Which is why I still enjoy correcting others.



I like you more everyday, except for that SCARY picture!


----------



## thetrue (Jan 11, 2013)

:lmao:

I still have to finish editing some sunset shots from I think Monday....there's only like 15 left to do, but I just can't bring myself to touch the computer today.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 11, 2013)

thetrue said:


> I'm the king of procrastination.



I was gonna be... but kept putting it off....


----------



## invisible (Jan 11, 2013)

thetrue said:


> I'm the king of procrastination.


I'd thought about writing this about myself but never got around to actually doing it.


----------



## manaheim (Jan 11, 2013)

Jaemie said:


> Rat (to the left) <^__)~
> Rat (to the right) ~(__^>



Rat to the left...

Rat to the right...

Now jump to the middle.. jump jump to the middle...


----------



## tevo (Jan 12, 2013)

so today i am going to buy my first DSRL camera  because my friend is paying me to take pixtures at her wedding next week, what is the best type of Canon to bokeh?


----------



## thetrue (Jan 12, 2013)

tevo said:


> so today i am going to buy my first DSRL camera  because my friend is paying me to take pixtures at her wedding next week, what is the best type of Canon to bokeh?


The one with the lowest megapixels you can find.


----------



## o hey tyler (Jan 12, 2013)

tevo said:
			
		

> so today i am going to buy my first DSRL camera  because my friend is paying me to take pixtures at her wedding next week, what is the best type of Canon to bokeh?



I'd go with a C300.

That is... Unless you are a total noob and want to show it with something less.


----------



## thetrue (Jan 12, 2013)

o hey tyler said:


> tevo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That costs almost as much as a used Mercedes C300! Holy chit!!!


----------



## skieur (Jan 12, 2013)

unpopular said:


> that does sound familiar...
> 
> oh wait, that was Dr. Strangelove.



Now, I KNOW, that you are the OLD, SENILE, one.:lmao:


----------



## unpopular (Jan 12, 2013)

just because I like Kubrick and have a fascination with Cold War politics doesn't mean...

oh wait.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 12, 2013)

unpopular said:


> just because I like Kubrick and have a fascination with Cold War politics doesn't mean...
> 
> oh wait.



You were the lead in A Clockwork Orange, weren't you? I knew it!


----------



## unpopular (Jan 12, 2013)

I SWEAR TO GOD. I was born in 1982!

I'm not all old and moldy like Derrel and you two! Though when I was in my mid-20's I was convinced life pretty much was "downhill" after 30. Still not sure if that's inaccurate. We'll see what 31 brings.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 12, 2013)

I have seen your picture! Looks like a 20 year old, in the early 60's (all that facial hair, and long hair, and the dazed look).. so if you were 20 in the 60's... let's see.... you are 73!!! Wow.. that is pretty darn moldy!


----------



## unpopular (Jan 12, 2013)

That photo was a _complete_ accident, the dazed look was "is my aperture working".


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 13, 2013)

unpopular said:


> That photo was a _complete_ accident, the dazed look was "is my aperture working".



Yea.. sure, that is what they all say! Magic dust, right?


----------



## unpopular (Jan 13, 2013)

Not for a while...


----------

